# NH Boomer TC35DA comments



## aljolson (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm looking at a new TC35DA Hydrostatic 4WD Boomer with 16LA front loader. It is not supersteer.I'll be using it for mowing 5 acres, bush-hog up to 5-10 acres and light duty loader work, grading when building new house. Price was only $600 more than TC33DA but jumped up to much larger framed tractor with -35. Anyone with any experience or problems with either of these tractors? Does the supersteer make a big difference. Do NH tractors require only NH implements like the old Fords, or will any other quality bush-hogs, blades work on the 3-pt? I also would like to add a back-hoe someday. I want to keep this till the wheels fall off. Also looked at a JD 4410 Hydro. Any comments? Thank you.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't see a problem with either the NH or the Deere. The best thing you can do is to test each machine and see which one you like the best. I have sampled the boomer class and find it to be all tractor, the new Deeres are also good investments... By trying them out you will find the tractor that suits you, and as far as reliability of the NH, they are on par with anytrhing in its class... Of course if you listen to owners of other equipment you will hear the This ones better than that one stories.. Get what you want and you will be better served by it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I replied to your post earlier this week but with all of the data base problems I guess it got lost in the fix. 

Here is a link to my reply


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is a cut and paste so you can continue the thread from here.


aljolson, welcome to Tractor Forum! :friends: :cheers: Both machines are good tractors to my knowledge. My preference is for the 4410 due to better egonomics and better sytem features. In the end, I think the dealer who you purchase from and will be servicing the machine and supporting it AND you will be the deciding factor. I suggest extensively demo'ing both machines & buy the one that suits you best as well as getting a GOOD feel for how you percieve the dealer will treat you and your new machine down the road AFTER the sale. I will comment more when all of the database bugs are fixed.


----------

